# Consulta sobre amplificador Ken Brown studio 15/15



## daemise (Ago 17, 2010)

buen dia tengo un problema de zumbido en un amplificador ken brown estudio 15/15 que compre y no lo puedo solucionar.alguien tendria el circuito?.o brindarme ayuda para solucionarlo?.desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 22, 2010)

Si el ruido es un "huuum" seguramente tendras que chequear los capacitores de la fuente de alimentacion. Intenta hacer la prueba con el amplificador en vacio, es decir, sin ninguna fuente de audio conecta, solo los parlantes, si el ruido persiste, la falla radica en la fuente, si no, deberias chequear los cables porque seguramente tienes algun mal aterramiento. Saludos...


----------



## cofer (Ene 6, 2015)

Esta es mi segunda participación en este foro, ya que la primera fue presentarme,y por razones personales no entré más, en esta oportunidad para consultar, soy técnico en electrónica,aunque creo que solo de título, ya que me recibí en 1982 y casi nunca hice nada, la vida me llevó por otros caminos, ahora jubilado ya, estoy empezando a revivir algunas cosas y como siempre pasa, cuándo se enteró mi hijo, (fanático de las válvulas), me dijo practicá con esto, yo que casi he olvidado todo sobre válvulas, me encontré con un amplificador Ken brown studio 15/15, con muchos cables cortados, la llave de cinco posiciones, totalmente desconectada, asimismo la que dice inversión stereo, así las cosas empecé por intentar conseguir un circuito, algo que pronto descubrí casi imposible, sin embargo buscando encontré a una persona que me vendió uno, según dice lo dibujó porque trabajaba en ken brown, bien así las cosas comencé a trabajar, ayudándome con mis viejos apuntes y google por supuesto, logré que el equipo funcione, pero no me funcionaba el control de graves, que al parecer en el circuito está mal la conexión, ahora dejó de amplificar. En las dos válvulas de entrada, donde se conecta la señal , que viene de los reproductores,  que son dos 12AX7, no tengo tensión ni en pata 1 ni en la 6, que sería +B, he revisado todos los resistores y están bien, además en las otras válvulas del pre, si hay tensión, aquí solo tengo tensión de filamento,ambas válvulas encienden, mi consulta es por donde debería empezar, habida cuenta que el circuito y la realidad no son lo mismo, si se necesita que suba fotos, subo, lo que sea para ayudar a que me ayuden. Desde ya muchas gracias.

Un saludo cordial.
Cofer


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2015)

Hola caro Don cofer , premeramente sea mui bienvenido por aca , entiendo que formaste en tecnico electronico en 1982 ( año en que yo adentre en la escuela tecnica , jajajajaja) , pero que lastima no seguir en adelante con ese oficio. Quanto a tu hijo seguramente el deve sener musico o aficcionado en musica ( los musicos son fanacticos por equipos valvulares , dicen tener mas qualidad de reprodución).
Haora se no for de muchas molestias poderias ustedes si possible  , subir mas datos tal como algun diagrama esquemactico que enpleaste , fotos de lo chassis armado , etc..... , eso facilitaria en mucho a nosotros (foro) puder ayudarte sin dudas con mucho gusto.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 6, 2015)

Hola cofer Bienvenido,No se entiende bien tu pregunta ,a que te referis con valvulas de entrada ,Donde se conecta la señal que viene de los reproductores????Esas son las 12ax7???,Y Cuales son las valvulas de salida,Usa por ej, La EL84/6bq5 ???

Pd aca te dejo el manual de uso y el planito.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2015)

Hola estimado amigazo Don elgriego , yo no logro abrir lo manual de uso porque desafortunadamente lo arquivo estas conrronpido . ? acaso ustedes podrias subir el novamente ??
!Muchas gracias!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cofer (Ene 7, 2015)

Hola, estimado Daniel Lopes, gracias por tu rápida y atenta respuesta, no seguí con este oficio, porque en aquella época me fue más rentable otro que luego seguí toda mi vida, aunque como nunca es tarde estoy volviendo, respecto al plano (circuito), es el que subió El Griego, curiosamente yo lo dejé en la base de datos del foro tecnicosaurioscomo agradecimiento por una ayuda con una radio a válvulas, así que allí ya está el circuito, subiré fotos de como está ahora.
Un saludo cordial.

Fernando Collet





elgriego dijo:


> Hola cofer Bienvenido,No se entiende bien tu pregunta ,a que te referis con valvulas de entrada ,Donde se conecta la señal que viene de los reproductores????Esas son las 12ax7???,Y Cuales son las valvulas de salida,Usa por ej, La EL84/6bq5 ???
> 
> Pd aca te dejo el manual de uso y el planito.
> 
> ...



Hola El Griego, las válvulas de entrada les digo donde se conectan los cables que vienen de las fichas RCA, donde se conecta el reproductor, que son 12AX7, y las válvulas de salida son 6BQ5, en total lleva 6 válvulas 12AX7 y cuatro 6BQ5, como ya le escribí al compañero anterior, ese circuito que subiste es el que compré y lo dejé en la base de datos del foro tecnicosaurios, en agradecimiento a una ayuda dada.
Subiré fotos y tensiones que mida, gracias y un saludo cordial.

Cofer



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola estimado amigazo Don elgriego , yo no logro abrir lo manual de uso porque desafortunadamente lo arquivo estas conrronpido . ? acaso ustedes podrias subir el novamente ??
> !Muchas gracias!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel, yo he bajado el manual y está perfecto , prueba bajarlo nuevamente. Y abrirlo con el adobe readers XI.
Un saludos.
Cofer


----------



## elgriego (Ene 7, 2015)

Hola Colega cofer,Jaja Ya lo tenias,Que me iba a imaginar, que vos habias subido ese circuito en otro foro al que tambien pertenesco,es un mundo pequeño este de la infernet.

Estimado Daniel el archivo funciona perfectamente.

Saludos.


----------



## cofer (Ene 7, 2015)

Griego, revisá bien el plano, porque algo leí en ese foro de que una parte está mal y a mi los controles de graves y agudos no me funcionaban bien , antes de este problema, al fin lo solucioné conectándo de otra manera.

Un abrazo.
Cofer


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2015)

cofer dijo:


> Esta es mi segunda participación en este foro, ya que la primera fue presentarme,y por razones personales no entré más, en esta oportunidad para consultar, soy técnico en electrónica,aunque creo que solo de título, ya que me recibí en 1982 y casi nunca hice nada, la vida me llevó por otros caminos, ahora jubilado ya, estoy empezando a revivir algunas cosas y como siempre pasa, cuándo se enteró mi hijo, (fanático de las válvulas), me dijo practicá con esto, yo que casi he olvidado todo sobre válvulas, me encontré con un amplificador Ken brown studio 15/15, con muchos cables cortados, la llave de cinco posiciones, totalmente desconectada, asimismo la que dice inversión stereo, así las cosas empecé por intentar conseguir un circuito, algo que pronto descubrí casi imposible, sin embargo buscando encontré a una persona que me vendió uno, según dice lo dibujó porque trabajaba en ken brown, bien así las cosas comencé a trabajar, ayudándome con mis viejos apuntes y google por supuesto, logré que el equipo funcione, pero no me funcionaba el control de graves, que al parecer en el circuito está mal la conexión, ahora dejó de amplificar. En las dos válvulas de entrada, donde se conecta la señal , que viene de los reproductores,  que son dos 12AX7, no tengo tensión ni en pata 1 ni en la 6, que sería +B, he revisado todos los resistores y están bien, además en las otras válvulas del pre, si hay tensión, aquí solo tengo tensión de filamento,ambas válvulas encienden, mi consulta es por donde debería empezar, habida cuenta que el circuito y la realidad no son lo mismo, si se necesita que suba fotos, subo, lo que sea para ayudar a que me ayuden. Desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.
> Cofer


Bueno , aclaras no tener tensión alguna en los terminales "1" y "6" (placas de los triodos) entonses hay que chequear la tensión antes de los resistores de polarización si realmente hay o no la alta tensión ,cheque tanbien los capacitores de acoplamento de audio si acaso no hay fugas internas in els que seguramente pueden desviar la tensión equivocadamente para otro ramo. Quanto a los controles de tonalidad es perfectamente possible reparalos pero premeramente es nesesario saper como estan armado por haora (dibujo de como estas conectado los conponentes dese paso.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cofer (Ene 8, 2015)

Hola, Daniel, muchas gracias, los capacitores son todos nuevos, voy a chequear conexiones y tensiones, tal vez yo mismo haya equivocado alguna conexión, te haré fotos de todo, y dibujaré las conexiones, solo con un poquito de tiempo,  que voy a tardar, en un par de días estará todo. 

Un fuerte abrazo.

Fernando


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2015)

Afortunadamente equipos valvulares son robustos , admiten muchos abusos y malos tratos sin quejarse cosa inadimisible en si tratando de circuitos transistorizados, donde la unica cosa que no es adimissible es quemar lo filamento o quebrar lo vidrio del tubo adentrando aire.
Seguramente en poco tienpo ustedes logra descobrir lo que se passa con ese circuito.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cofer (Ene 8, 2015)

Si Daniel, es verdad, intentaré y si no sale, pediré ayuda, gracias un saludo.
Fernando


----------



## cofer (May 30, 2015)

Hola amigos, luego de pasar momentos bastante difíciles y haber estado enfermo bastante tiempo, retorno a este trabajo he cambiado los resistores de 10k, que estaban mál, también completamente todos los componentes de la válvula 12AX7 donde entra la señal, es en la foto anterior la de la extrema derecha medio tapada por un resistor cerámico, pero no logro obtener ninguna tensión excepto en filamentos , la válvula enciende bien y le he reemplazado para probar con otra que tampoco funciona, mañana le haré fotos a ver si alguien me puede ayudar en esta ocasión, gracias y saludos.

Cofer


----------



## nipdelag (Sep 3, 2015)

Hola, estoy tratando de revivir justamente un ken brown studio 15 15. Aparentemente algo se le cayó arriba, porque tiene una de las válvulas de salida rota y la resistencia cerámica que sale hacia arriba y que está junto a las válvulas de salida también está quebrada. La consulta es por el valor de esta resistencias para tratar de conseguirla. 
Aclaro que nunca ví andar este equipo, así que probablemente otra cosa tenga también.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2015)

En el post # 5 tenés el esquema que amablemente subió ElGriego


----------



## nipdelag (Sep 3, 2015)

hola, gracias por la respuesta, pero según me parece ese resistencia pertenece a la "fuente" (o al circuito de alimentación de las válvulas) y según veo esa parte no está en el diagrama.

Sin perjuicio de esto, ese diagrama me va a servir mucho para el resto de lo que le tenga que hacer el ampli jejej


----------



## cofer (Sep 3, 2015)

Hola te comento, ese diagrama lo conseguí yo, luego lo puse en tecnicosaurios y despues lo trajeron aquí, te lo digo porque tiene errores, revisá bien antes de hacer cualquier cosa.La resistencia por la que preguntas en mi amplificador tiene 955 ohms y Calculo que 10 watts.
Un saludo.


----------



## nipdelag (Sep 3, 2015)

Hola, muchas gracias por el dato. en cuanto a lo otro, seguro, voy a andar con cuidado. si veo alguna diferencia aviso para mantener actualizado el diagrama.


----------



## xavirom (Abr 10, 2017)

Hola.

Una consulta, alguien tiene el detalle de construcción de los trafos de salida de este amplificador?, me gustaría clonar uno. Gracias.


----------



## xavirom (May 3, 2017)

Hola.

A los pocos días de hacer esta consulta, un amigo de un amigo me acercó un studio 15/15 con los trafos diagnosticados en corto (cosa e mandinga!). Sabiendo que es difícil su rebobinado, acepté el trabajo, pensé que podría hacerlo. la tarea fue ardua, al punto que es probable que tenga errores en el conteo de las vueltas, pero eso lo voy a consultar después. Los trafos ya estaban sacados del amplificador y anotado el conexionado de los mismos. El tema es que hice un trafo y antes de conectarlo para empezar a probarlo traté de entender como funciona la conexión secundaria, pero no logro interpretar como funcionan las salidas. Adjunto una foto con el conexionado que levanté del equipo en el que están además, las vueltas de cada devanado del secundario, pero por ejemplo veo que colocando el puente en donde dice 4 ohms, el devanado que queda alimentando al parlante es el de mayor número de vueltas(76), pero creo que ese devanado es el que junto con el resto de los devanados en serie(38 + 38 + 76), sería para una carga de 16 ohms. No sé, me confunde bastante. Agradecería alguna ayuda. Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## marianonardi (May 3, 2017)

Hola, si te sirve me puedo fijar mi KB 15 | 15 los colores de las conexiones. El trafo no lo desarmo! 

Avisame porque tengo que sacarlo de donde esta y pesa!





nipdelag dijo:


> hola, gracias por la respuesta, pero según me parece ese resistencia pertenece a la "fuente" (o al circuito de alimentación de las válvulas) y según veo esa parte no está en el diagrama.
> 
> Sin perjuicio de esto, ese diagrama me va a servir mucho para el resto de lo que le tenga que hacer el ampli jejej



Este es el esquema de la fuente de mi KB (Executive 15 | 15) no es el mismo equipo pero por ahi te sirve...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155936&stc=1&d=1493836325


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2017)

Transformador en mano , 24 Vac dónde parlante y se mide el resto de las tensiones , con eso , si perdió la cuenta de algún bobinado , lo calcula facilmente


----------



## xavirom (May 3, 2017)

De momento lo que mas me da vueltas en la cabeza es entender cómo funciona el conexionado de las salidas. 

Subo los detalles del transformador. Detalle de las espiras que conté del primario de T1 y T2, pregunta, es tolerable ese error?
Tengo el detalle de las capas, como estaban bobinadas, si interesa lo escaneo para que alguien lo pueda aprovechar. Los secundarios, son iguales en ambos trafos. El punto medio es el cable rojo, un devanado termina en el verde pasando por una derivación en el amarillo, el otro devanado termina en azul pasando por una derivación en al marrón.

T1                                                      T2

Verde---                                 Verde---
               1313                                     1320
Amarillo-                                Amarillo-
             415                                        418
Rojo-----                                 Rojo-----
             410                                        417
Marron--                                Marron--
             1313                                    1315
Azul-----                                Azul-----

Gracias.


----------



## marianonardi (May 3, 2017)

Hola Xavirom, no soy especialista en trafos, pero basado en la literatura que vengo consumiendo a partir de un trafo que se me quemo en un Audinac, estamos hablando de una desviacion en la cantidad de vueltas que no llega al 2% en el peor de los casos (410/417). No creo que realmente afecte al resultado final.

Como esta bobinado el trafo? lado a lado o uno encima del otro intercalando los secundarios?


----------



## xavirom (May 4, 2017)

Hola marianonardi, eso pensé, ya rebobiné uno haciendo un promedio entre ambos resultados, los bobinados están intercalados, son un montón de capas, voy a preparar un zip con la documentación recolectada. De las salidas, que sería la consulta original, te surge algún comentario?. Gracias


----------



## marianonardi (May 4, 2017)

No sabria decirte porque no tengo forma de medirlos, pero aca esta el conexionado del mio



El marron va a masa (0), Verde 4 ohm, Rojo 8 ohm y Azul 16 ohm (con salida a la realimentacion)


----------



## xavirom (May 5, 2017)

Bien, no es la misma bornera, tampoco me estarían coincidiendo los colores con lo que yo relevé, voy a seguir revisando lo que hice a ver si hay algún error que no estoy viendo. "La confusión está clarísima" jaja.
Perdón por la insistencia, pero en la foto del conexionado que subí, asumiendo que está mal, cual sería la conexión correcta?


----------



## marianonardi (May 5, 2017)

Los colores si me coinciden con el diagrama que vos pegaste, la etapa de potencia del Executive y el Studio es exactamente la misma. La diferencia es que en el Studio, vos tenias dos borneras, una donde "seleccionabas" la impedancia de la carga y otra donde metias el parlante mas un cruce entre un canal y el otro para hacer un canal "central". El resto es todo igual, la diferencia radical era en el pre amplificador.

Tene en cuenta que dependiendo de la posicion en el bobinado (de adentro hacia afuera), al ir incrementando el diametro del bobinado, la cantidad de alambre (el largo) por vuelta es mayor. En otras palabras, los bobinados mas cerca del nucleo son mas "cortos" a igual cantidad de vueltas.


----------



## xavirom (May 5, 2017)

Ok, tiene en el secundario, 3 bobinas en paralelo por cada salida, en capas intercalades entre el primario, en cuanto tenga un tiempito, subo el detalle de los bobinados. Ahora que entiendo por lo que vos me decís como funciona el canal central, (una mezcla de ambas salidas) en el diagrama que levanté del amplificador (lo revisé 20 veces) el canal central termina conectado al canal izquierdo en la salida de más alta impedancia. Creo que podría recablear las borneras de salida para que coincidan las impedancias con los devanados correspondientes y recablear el canal central. Este último, como quedaría conectado?


----------



## marianonardi (May 5, 2017)

No te sabria decir, en el Audinac lo toma entre el negativo de un trafo y la salida de 16ohm del otro. Tampoco me quita el sueno tener un canal central en estos equipos, salvo que quieras dejarlo 100% original...


----------



## xavirom (May 5, 2017)

Si, tenés razón. Voy a probar primero el trafo conectando la ralimentación como se debe y si funciona bien, hago el otro, recableo sin canal central y listo, gracias por ahora.


----------



## marianonardi (May 5, 2017)

Acordate la realimentacion y la puesta a tierra...


----------



## xavirom (May 5, 2017)

Ok, pude probar el trafo, funciona, pude medir unos 15watts a 1Khz sobre 8 ohms (13Vp), la forma de onda se ve bien, incluso mas allá de los 20Khz, por arriba de 30Khz se empieza a deformar. Quedé conforme con el resultado, desconozco el estado de las válvulas. Ahora bien, según el plano publicado acá, la Vcc debería estar en torno a los 290V, pero yo estoy midiendo con 220Vca en la alimentación 380V!!. Eso es peligroso o está bien?. La fuente tiene cambiados los electrolíticos (2 conectados en serie) y los diodos en un circuito que parece ser un doblador de tensión. Sugerencias...


----------



## ferusso (May 8, 2017)

Hola xavirom
Yo tengo un ken bueno y uno malo, tu trabajo me va a venir muy bien cuando algun día pueda meterle mano ja, ja.
Estas teniendo B+ con 380V dc sobre las placas. Es muchísimo. Paralo ahí. No Se si llegaste a medir voltaje de catodo....
Deberías tener 310 300 290 sobre las EL84.
A la salida del doblador (rectificador) deberias tener unos 350V DC (con bastante ripple) y luego pasa por la resistencia gorda de 250 ohms y ahí tener los 300V maso.
Este ampli usa un doblador de voltaje de onda completa. El secundario del tranformador de poder entrega 160VAC y son rectificados y doblado su voltaje. La teoría da como resultado que este tipo de rectificador doblador es la tensión AC multiplicado por 2.8, pero eso es teoría y con muy poca carga.
Cuando el ampli esta frío si la B+ llega a pasar los 420VDC je, je pero a medida que se calienta y consume baja alrededor 350VDC. Es una fuente sagui o con sag como dicen los yankis
-Puede ser que la resistencia grande esté mal o bypaseada
-Otra suelen aumentarle la capacidad a los capacitores y entonces filtran mejor, ergo sube el voltage. la fuente siempre va a buscar llegar a los 448VDC (x 2.8)
En lo que te pueda ayudar pida nomas
Saludos
Fernando



Perdón me explayo, no soy experto electrónico, sino aficionado pero algo del ken1515 he aprendido
Esto lo digo a todos los que le metan mano, con relación a lo anterior
Si por alguna razón le quitan las EL84 (la mayor carga/consumo) y dado que tiene un doblador y todos estos amplis estan gobernados por la ley de OHM. Tengan en cuenta que el B+ se va a ir por la nubes.
Por ejemplo si les cae uno al que le faltan las EL84 y lo encienden para medir les va a freir las 12AX7 y algun capacitor tal vez, es peligroso y carisimo
A tener en cuenta la seguridad!!!
Saludos


----------



## xavirom (May 8, 2017)

Buen consejo ferusso, los electrolíticos son todos nuevos, viene de otro taller y es muy probable que tengan mayor capacidad, lo voy a revisar. Solo me llama un poco la atención que con ese sobrevoltaje, entrega la potencia nominal, por lo que cuando tenga los mas o menos 300V que debería tener como alimentación, no creo que llegue a entregar los 15W, por lo menos sin recorte.



Pensándolo mejor, yo solo probé un canal, creo que con ambos canales funcionando, la tensión va a bajar más no?


----------



## marianonardi (May 8, 2017)

Fíjate que junto con el Diagrama, subieron el manual del usuario y ahí hay una tabla donde te dice el voltaje que tenes que tener en cada pin de cada válvula.
Medilos todos y después revisas. En los equipos valvulares con solo sacar una válvula las tensiones se van a cualquier lado y es por eso que vas a ver capacitores sobredimensionados

Abrazo


----------



## ferusso (May 8, 2017)

xavirom dijo:


> Pensándolo mejor, yo solo probé un canal, creo que con ambos canales funcionando, la tensión va a bajar más no?


Ah pensé que mediste un sólo canal pero que las valvulas del otro estaban puestas. Seguro baja.
Las que no te van a cambiar mucho si falta alguna son las 12ax7 que consumen poco al lado de una EL84.
Por ejemplo cuando lo tengas terminado, si no usas vinilo, las válvulas del pre de fono las podés guardar, es una pena que se gasten y son tan caras
Ando con poco tiempo, pero cuando pueda abro el mío y me fijo como está el cableado de las salidas. Además recuerdo que hay un switch de corte de los parlantes, una resistencias de carga (para laburar sin parlantes) y claro la salida de auriculares.
Saludos



xavirom dijo:


> Pensándolo mejor, yo solo probé un canal, creo que con ambos canales funcionando, la tensión va a bajar más no?


Ah pensé que mediste un sólo canal pero que las valvulas del otro estaban puestas. Seguro baja.
Las que no te van a cambiar mucho si falta alguna son las 12ax7 que consumen poco al lado de una EL84.
Por ejemplo cuando lo tengas terminado, si no usas vinilo, las válvulas del pre de fono las podés guardar, es una pena que se gasten y son tan caras
Ando con poco tiempo, pero cuando pueda abro el mío y me fijo como está el cableado de las salidas. Además recuerdo que hay un switch de corte de los parlantes, una resistencias de carga (para laburar sin parlantes) y claro la salida de auriculares.
Saludos





marianonardi dijo:


> Fíjate que junto con el Diagrama, subieron el manual del usuario y ahí hay una tabla donde te dice el voltaje que tenes que tener en cada pin de cada válvula.
> Medilos todos y después revisas. En los equipos valvulares con solo sacar una válvula las tensiones se van a cualquier lado y es por eso que vas a ver capacitores sobredimensionados
> 
> Abrazo





El manual es mío, me alegra que se halla desparramado por la web. 
El ken y el audinac son casi lo mismo. Lo mas llamativo es la pequeña diferencia en tamaños de los trafos de salida.
Los del audinac son mas grandes. Grano orientado en ambos? Como estarán bobinados?
Bueno el amigo xavirom esta desculando el ken. Se va sumando info, eso es muy bueno.

Como anecdota les cuento que mi ken malo lo compré, andaba cachuzo. Para mi estaba para restaurar claro. Pero me explotaron 2 EL84, se partìó el vidrio de una pareja literal. Corté todo a tiempo y ahí quedo. Uno de los trafos estaba reparado (pintado de verde) y ya el primario daba como la mitad de resistencia en ohms que el original unos 300 ohms maso 
Saludos


----------



## xavirom (May 13, 2017)

Hola.

 Subo la info del trafo de salida. Espero sirva y se entienda.
 De paso aprovecho para decir que no logro bajar la tensión de alimentación. La salida del trafo es de 150Vca, en el doblador hay 2 electrolíticos en serie de 220u cada uno, luego de la R de 250 ohms, hay otro de 100u, luego una R de 4K7 con otros 100u, después una de R de 10K con otro de 100u y otra R de 10K con otro de 100u. Todos los capacitores están cambiados y por lo que veo son de mas capacidad que los originales. Probé de bajar a la mitad los del doblador (2 de 100u en serie), no cambió demasiado, después bajé el que sigue después de la R de 250 ohms a 22u, sin cambios, no cambié el resto porque no tengo de tanta tensión y no se si los que siguen pueden tener mucha influencia dado que hay resistencias  en serie.


----------



## ferusso (May 13, 2017)

Hola xavirom
Y las resistencia de cátodo de las EL84? Qué valor tienen? Qué voltaje hay ahí?
Creo originalmente era una 130 o 150 ohms para dos valvulas. Y el doble para si se usaba una R para cada una.
Saludos



Hola Xavirom
¿Qué resistencias hay en los cátodos? ¿Y qué voltaje hay ahí?
Saludos


----------



## xavirom (May 13, 2017)

Hola. Tiene 2 resistencias de 330 ohms en paralelo, hay cerca de 10V. Otra cosa que no dije, es que tengo potencias de salida diferentes, cambiando las válvulas de un canal con el otro, veo que pasa lo mismo en forma inversa, quizás las válvulas no estén del todo bien y no tengan la corriente necesaria......


----------



## marianonardi (May 15, 2017)

Probaste medir la tensión en todas las patas de las válvulas y compararlas con el
Manual?


----------



## xavirom (May 15, 2017)

HolA.

 Tensión de alimentación en frío, 420Vcc

 Resistencias de cátodos, patas 3 en paralelo van a una resistencia (2 en paralelo de 330ohms), tensión medida 9.6V en ambas salidas, después de 5 minutos de calentamiento.

 En grillas y placas, tengo valores diferentes en cada rama del trafo, (pin 7 353V, pin9 357V) y (pin7 355V y pin 9 360V).

 En el pre amplificador, las tensiones también son mayores a las indicadas en el plano subido a este tema. Actualmente, 100u + 100u en el doblador de tensión, 220Vca de entrada ajustada con un variac. 

 Podría ser que las válvulas estén medio agotadas, por ende habría menor conducción, es decir menor consumo, y mayor tensión de alimentación?.


 Otra cosa que veo y no está en el circuito, hay 2 pre sets de alambre conectados en el circuito del filamento, son 2 cables amarillos trenzados que vienen del trafo de poder, conectados a los extremos de dicho pre set, y el cursor está conectado al pin 3 de las válvulas de salida, en el otro canal lo mismo pero con 2 cables trenzados color verde.
 ?????


----------



## ferusso (May 16, 2017)

Hola xavirom
Puede que tengas razón y las EL84 estén conduciendo menos corriente en reposo y por ende suba la tensión... en cuanto a las resistencias de cátodo 2x330ohms. Medílas con el ampli apagado haber si están en los valores... osea la R total que debería ser 115 maso. El voltaje que mediste antes está dentro de los valores. Saquemos la cuenta de cuanta corriente está pasando por las válvulas

Los preset de alambre son para equilibrar los ciclos ac de la alimentación de filamentos. Esos son de 200 o 300 ohms. En los extremos va la tensión y el wiper central lo referencia con el resto del circuito. En este caso, no va a masa sino al voltaje de cátodo. Queda flotando la AC con al potencial que tengan los catados de las EL84. Tiene dos circuitos para canal der y izq. Esto de ser necesario se ajusta si tenés algún ruido de 50hz. Muchas veces por los años están hechos pelota y no ajustan nada. Los podés reemplazar por resistencias equivalentes macheadas de 2W mejor.
El voltaje de filamentos tiene que estar referenciado. El parametro crítico es el catode voltage to heater maximun. Osea la diferencia del voltaje de cátodo-calefactor no puede superarse, porque puede haber un corto o saltar un arquito. Está en las especificaciónes de las válvulas. En éste equipo la que está cerca creo que es la 12AX7 que desfasan y drivean a las EL84. Hay un cátodo a alto potencial. Si no recuerdo mal son 100v de máximo. Ver datasheets
En cuanto pueda destripo el mío y comparamos
Abrazo


----------



## ferusso (May 21, 2017)

xavirom dijo:


> ......Los trafos ya estaban sacados del amplificador y anotado el conexionado de los mismos. El tema es que hice un trafo y antes de conectarlo para empezar a probarlo traté de entender como funciona la conexión secundaria, pero no logro interpretar como funcionan las salidas. Adjunto una foto con el conexionado que levanté del equipo en el que están además, las vueltas de cada devanado del secundario, pero por ejemplo veo que colocando el puente en donde dice 4 ohms, el devanado que queda alimentando al parlante es el de mayor número de vueltas(76), pero creo que ese devanado es el que junto con el resto de los devanados en serie(38 + 38 + 76), sería para una carga de 16 ohms. No sé, me confunde bastante. Agradecería alguna ayuda. Muchas gracias a todos!



Ver el archivo adjunto 155934

Hola Xavirom
Me puse a levantar esa parte del circuito del Ken
Creo hay un error ahi en la conexión de la salida central dónde el + iría el 0 izq y el - iría el 16 del derecho. (o viceversa, claro) Ahí si no me equivoco estás usando sólo el canal izq para el central. Y no se pone en corto porque está la dummy load entre 16ohms y 0ohms interpuesta.
Estoy mareado:loco:

En cuanto a los devanados. Creo que la formula de los trafos te va a dar esos resusltados no soy experto para nada
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35710&d=1277596239

pero ya he visto que el trafo es simétrico; el punto medio a masa y por fórmula masomenos da eso de 0 a 4Ω 76 vueltas (punto medio) y otras 76 vueltas (+38 para 8Ω, +38 para 16Ω)



Subo foto aunque no se entienda nadajaja

Y e esquema que yo levanté. Espero esté bien


----------



## ferusso (May 21, 2017)

Hay otros amplificadores que tienen salida para canal central
Por ejemplo el Scott 222D
http://www.hhscott.com/database/vhhs_00011.html
También los modelos LK-48B, 299D, LK-72B, 340-A...
Algunos hacen lo mismo pero atenuando y sacando la mezcla de canales por un RCA a nivel de línea

Otro que tiene canal central, pero con diferente configuración de bornera es el Dynaco SCA-35
http://www.thehistoryofrecording.com/Manuals/DynaCo/Dynakit_SCA_35.pdf

Los manuales no dicen mucho mas que el uso de ese canal para rellenar el agujero estéreo con un parlante central mono (L+R). Medio deficiente O para conectar un parlante en otro ambiente

Me queda ver que Z queda reflejada con esta configuracion


----------



## xavirom (May 22, 2017)

ferusso dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 155934
> 
> Hola Xavirom
> Me puse a levantar esa parte del circuito del Ken
> ...



Mirando tu circuito y revisando el ken que tengo yo, independientemente de los colores de los cables, alguien metió mano pero hace bastante tiempo en el amplificador, volví a revisar  el circuito que subí y es coherente con lo que encuentro en mi amplificador y no con el que vos levantaste (que parece estar bien).
 De todos modos, ya modifique la salida eliminando el canal central, dejando la carga fantasma de 15 ohms cuando desconecto las salidas desde el interruptor de parlantes.
 Actualmente, estoy  a la espera de válvulas nuevas, en cuanto las tengo, publico las novedades.
 Gracias por la ayuda.

Bueno, puse válvulas nuevas (todas) y las tensiones se normalizaron, solo noto una pequeña diferencia de potencia entre canales, estoy tratando de ver si es en la etapa de salida o en las previas.



Solo me queda esta duda.


> pero ya he visto que el trafo es simétrico; el punto medio a masa y por fórmula masomenos da eso de 0 a 4Ω 76 vueltas (punto medio) y otras 76 vueltas (+38 para 8Ω, +38 para 16Ω)


 
 Yo pensaba que 38 espiras, 4 ohms, sumo otras 38 espiras 8 ohms y por último, sumo 76 espiras 16 ohms, que no es lo mismo que vos decís.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 31, 2017)

Hola a todos , dejo aca una dirección muy interesante y util en ese tema :http://www.hora13.com/nostalgias/APARATOS VIEJOS/kem brown/ken brown 15+15 reparacion circuito.htm
!Desejo que le gusten!.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## xavirom (May 31, 2017)

Gracias Daniel, ya conocía la página, por las dudas, hay un error en el circuito de la fuente que aparece ahí.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 31, 2017)

xavirom dijo:


> Gracias Daniel, ya conocía la página, por las dudas, hay un error en el circuito de la fuente que aparece ahí.


!Cielo Santo , tienes toda razón cuanto a errores en la fuente de poder , desafortunadamente tanto lo dibujo cuanto lo diagrama esquemactico estan equivocados en lo rectificador doblador de tensión! 
No habia mirado eso antes.
!Ya enbiei un Email a ese sitio comunicando ese equivoco , ojala no si enojen !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2017)

Hay un díodo por explotar en el diagrama de hora 13 




xavirom dijo:


> Solo me queda esta duda.
> 
> Yo pensaba que 38 espiras, 4 ohms, sumo otras 38 espiras 8 ohms y por último, sumo 76 espiras 16 ohms, que no es lo mismo que vos decís.



No es directamente  proporcional Impedancia - Espiras  , fijate en las ecuaciones que hay una proporción  *y una raiz cuadrada *


----------



## xavirom (Jun 1, 2017)

Bien dosmetros, se va aclarando el panorama. Parece ser que solamente, lo que esta mal en el amplificador, es el cableado del canal central.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 2, 2017)

Hola a todos , en "off- topic" jo contacte lo Sitio hora 13 alertando sobre lo equivoco de la fuente de alimentación de alta tensión y obtuve la seguinte respuesta : 

"Agradecemos su aporte y esperamos se comunique con su gente de foros de electronica para expresarles lo siguiente:
hubo un error de grafica que aceptamos , lo que sucede en estos casos es que nosotros los tecnicos veteranos de taller damos todas las directivas para que se realicen los esquemas y dibujos , pero sucede que la gente de grafica ( toda gente muy joven ) copian " mal " porque no entienden el circuito en si , a veces nos damos cuenta y otras como ya no disponemos de tiempo se nos pasa por alto , bueno muchas gracias por su tiempo".

En realidad aun no se como els (hora13) sape que ese tema fue tratado por aca (Foro) una ves que en momento algun jo comente ese facto en mi Email cuando alerte del equivoco   

Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## xavirom (Jun 9, 2017)

Bueno. Ya salio a pista, quedo funcionando bien, cambié algunas resistencias que median muy diferente de un canal al otro y ambas salidas quedaron con la misma potencia. Gracias a todos por los datos suministrados!


----------



## cantoni11 (Jul 28, 2018)

xavirom dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> A los pocos días de hacer esta consulta, un amigo de un amigo me acercó un studio 15/15 con los trafos diagnosticados en corto (cosa e mandinga!). Sabiendo que es difícil su rebobinado, acepté el trabajo, pensé que podría hacerlo. la tarea fue ardua, al punto que es probable que tenga errores en el conteo de las vueltas, pero eso lo voy a consultar después. Los trafos ya estaban sacados del amplificador y anotado el conexionado de los mismos. El tema es que hice un trafo y antes de conectarlo para empezar a probarlo traté de entender como funciona la conexión secundaria, pero no logro interpretar como funcionan las salidas. Adjunto una foto con el conexionado que levanté del equipo en el que están además, las vueltas de cada devanado del secundario, pero por ejemplo veo que colocando el puente en donde dice 4 ohms, el devanado que queda alimentando al parlante es el de mayor número de vueltas(76), pero creo que ese devanado es el que junto con el resto de los devanados en serie(38 + 38 + 76), sería para una carga de 16 ohms. No sé, me confunde bastante. Agradecería alguna ayuda. Muchas gracias a todos!




Hola a todos . Compré un Studio 15 15 con los trafos de salida quemados y me animé a rebobinarlos gracias al gran aporte de *Xavirom*. Estoy recién en la etapa de relevamiento y cuenta de vueltas de cada bobina y conexionado de las 14 capas que lleva el trafo de Studio. Las cuentas salieron parecidas a las de Xavirom ,más adelamte subiré toda la info con dibujos y conexiones para el que lo necesite . Adjunto algunas fotos y datos preliminares :                    


            vueltas             vueltas  medio vueltas            vueltas
Verde--1304--Amarillo--411---Rojo---412--Marron--1304--Azul   *Primario *

Como verán  casi exactas amban ramas y entre los dos trafos existen diferencias de no más de 2 a 5 vueltas en algunas bobinas y como ya dije  lleva 14 capas totales , 8 de las cuales son primario y las 6 restantes son secundarios. Todas intercaladas y conectadas entre sí.-
Entre las bobinas del primario ,me encontré con devanados que están bobinados en sentido de giro contrario al resto.Será error dee fábrica o están de ex profeso por algún motivo?? . Traté de encontrar algún  patrón en esto pero no existe. Porque de las 8 bobinas del primario ,solo tres están enrolladas en sentido contrario.
Otra duda: los trafos tienen que ser bobinados lo mas parecido posible sin ninguna diferencia en sentido de giro de las bobinas,??


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 22, 2018)

Hola a todos , Ya terminé  el primer trafo para el studio 15 15 .Esta bien el "espacio que quedó entre chapa E-I ?.Adjunto fotos.-


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 23, 2018)

buen dia cantoni, aqui veo la foto de lo que hiciste, el nucleo NO debe quedar asi, sino que tiene que cerrar por completo.. ademas de eso, identificaste los puntos homólogos del primario y secundario? para saber si el lazo de realimentacion te quedo al derecho o al reves.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2018)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> para saber si el lazo de realimentacion te quedo al derecho o al reves.



La anti-realimentación ya estaba inventada


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La anti-realimentación ya estaba inventada


jajajajaajajaja


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 23, 2018)

Gracias Hazard . Te comento que mejoró bastante con ese ajuste en las chapas .le cambié el separador original por unos de presmyl mas finito y las chapas entraron como debían. Sin embargo sigo escuchando distorsión .Subo  el volumen  hasta la mitad y sin control de tono porque satura mucho. Bajé el nivel de señal de audio pero no mejora. Pueden ser las 6BQ5 agotadas? . Subí el volumen al máximo sin audio y en el parlante sale un ruido y el cono del bafle se mueve a baja frecuencia ,diría un 50 o 60 Hz .Que será esa oscilación?? . Debo decir Monté en  paralelo a los cap de la fuente ,  capacitores nuevos de sus valores correspondientes  .
Adjunto una foto del "separador y otra más  de como quedó con al corrección.

" identificaste los puntos homólogos del primario y secundario? para saber si el lazo de realimentacion te quedo al derecho o al reves. "

No entiendo bien lo que me preguntás ,pero lo bobiné tal cual el original.Por cierto es un trabajo muy tedioso y largo. LLeva 14 capas entre primario y secundarios intercalados.como para vayas imaginádote.  Tengo toda la info en borrador, ya estaré pasando en limpio y la publicaré.
Otra pregunta,como se regula el bias de estos valvulares, tiene un reostato por par de valvulas de salida ,pero no sé como se hace .saludos


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 2, 2019)

Hola, queria transmitir algunas experiencias con este noble amplificador (que tal vez le sirvan a alguien) y de paso queria pedir una opinion: Recientemente compre una de estas bellezas "cocinadas" por un pico de tension y con una valvula en corto mas un trafo quemado. 

El amplificador, segun me dijo quien me lo vendio, habia sido "upgradeado" por un renonbrado profesional del circuito de la compra venta quien, en mi modesta opinion, hizo un lamentable trabajo con el equipo (cambio todos los capacitores de 50uF del equipo por capacitores de 220uF lo cual llevo la tension del equipo a las nubes, corrio todo el biasing de las valvulas y dejo las 6BQ5 con 350v de tension de placa. Adivinen lo que paso con el primer pico de tension que hubo? a todo esto, se le suma la desprolijidad del trabajo ya que en el armado de este equipo usan los capacitores para soportar parte de la circuiteria por lo que al cambiarlos quedaron cables en el aire por todos lados.

Empece por lo basico de reemplazar componentes danados, resistencias de carbon fuera de valor y tratar de ajustar +B1 a valores normales, lo cual me llevo a tener que usar resistencias de casi 470ohm 20W con todo lo que eso significa en la tension de placa frente a las fluctuaciones de consumo (160mA a 200mA). Asi que opte por bajar los capacitores a su valor nominal y con eso mas una resistencia mucho menor logre llevar todo a valores "de diseno". Mas adelante vere si puedo eliminar esta resistencia de forma definitiva para evitar fluctuaciones. 

Para el trafo quemado me consegui un gran profesional que me hizo un trabajo excelente y me brindo una gran asesoria, el tema es que a partir del reemplazo del trafo empece a tener problemas que se "resolvian" cuando apoyaba el tester para medir tension en en la grilla / placa del triodo por lo cual se asumio una oscilacion de alta frecuencia dado que tambien se resolvian cortando la realimentacion negativa (literalmente) en el canal del trafo nuevo. Luego de muchas pruebas y con soporte de la persona que me hizo el trafo lo resolvi colocando una serie de un capacitor de 47pF en serie con una resistencia de 33k entre las placas del doble triodo de la etapa de potencia.

Ahora viene el pedido de opinion / ayuda: Cuando el equipo funcionaba con la realimentacion negativa desconectada, la potencia era mucho mayor y mejor definicion en agudos (la realimentacion era un capacitor de 510pF en paralelo con una resistencia de 33k entre la salida de 16ohm del trafo de salida y el catodo del primer triodo (de ganancia) antes del triododo del push pull. (Segun el circuito que consegui la resistencia esa es de 12k). Yo la reemplace por una de 47k y la salida del ampli mejoro notablemente. Lamentablemente no tengo aun un osciloscopio como para poder medir distorcion. Que opinan ustedes de este cambio? realmente con la resistencia de 33k el amplificador sonaba muy "amortiguado" o "apagado"

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2019)

No estás logrando mas potencia, sino mas *ganancia *al eliminar la re-alimentación estas trabajando el amplificador en "Lazo abierto", lo mismo ocurre al eliminar el capacitor de 510pF.
Es decir a igual posición del potenciómetro de volumen, el equipo *parece *sonar mucho mas "Fuerte y con mas agudos"

Trata de llevar *TODO* el equipo a los valores de fábrica, es la única forma de garantizar fidelidad y duración.


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 2, 2019)

Gracias! estoy tratando de hacer eso, pero lo machacaron por todos lados al pobre y el circuito que tengo no coincide 100% con el equipo, por ejemplo tiene un capacitor de .047 en serie con una resistencia de 47ohm entre la salida de 16 y el 0 que no me aparece en los manuales. 

Una aclaracion, la realimentacion no la elimine, reemplace la resistencia de 33k por una de 47k (la reduje, digamos) 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2019)

marianonardi dijo:


> Gracias! estoy tratando de hacer eso, pero lo machacaron por todos lados al pobre y el circuito que tengo no coincide 100% con el equipo, por ejemplo tiene un capacitor de .047 en serie con una resistencia de 47ohm entre la salida de 16 y el 0 que no me aparece en los manuales.
> 
> Una aclaracion, la realimentacion no la elimine, reemplace la resistencia de 33k por una de 47k (la reduje, digamos)
> 
> Saludos!


Con eso aumentaste la ganancia, *no *dejaste en lazo abierto, pero la ganancia cambio bastante.


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 2, 2019)

Mas alla de la ganancia, por que tanta diferencia en los agudos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2019)

marianonardi dijo:


> Mas alla de la ganancia, por que tanta diferencia en los agudos?


Si eliminaste/cambiaste el capacitor de la realimentación, alteraste al curva de respuesta a frecuencia.


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 2, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si eliminaste/cambiaste el capacitor de la realimentación, alteraste al curva de respuesta a frecuencia.



No, solo el valor de la resistencia, capacitor dejé el original


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 2, 2019)

marianonardi dijo:


> No, solo el valor de la resistencia, capacitor dejé el original


La respuesta en frecuencia depende de la relacion de esos componentes. Por mas que cambies solo la resistencia (la realidad es que ese capacitor esta para compenzar en fase el lazo, se ajusta con osciloscopio y onda cuadrada). El RC a la salida es una red zobel.. quiza para ajustar la impedancia de carga a alta frecuencia.. si no mw equivoco este ampli llevaba un RC en la carga de placa del primer triodo.. pero puedo estar equivocado...


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 3, 2019)

Gracias Hazard, hasta donde llega mi conocimiento no tiene la resistencia de carga. La realidad es que el circuito real del ampli y este diagrama diverge un poco. Por ejemplo la red Zobel a la salida no figura:


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 3, 2019)

Como estas mariano..de ese plano desconfio.. primero que nada.. esta incompleto (le falta el simbolo de masa en el circuito de catodo de ambos canales, no tiene la red zobel, no tiene rotulo).. para mi.. es un esquema generico que identificaron como del studio 15/15.. busca el "concierto" de ken brown.. es el mismo ampli pero con radio


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hola , no se si será el mismo esquema . En su momento conseguí el esquema en pdf que a continución subiré- . Aguien que trabajó armando éstos amplificadores, dibujó de memoria el esquema .Recuerdo que comprobé una y mil veces el circuito con el esquema en mano y coincidían perfectamente en componentes y valores . De la red zobel que mencionan ,no recuerdo nada . No tengo ya el amplificador como para corroborar lo que digo . El amplificador que tenía estaba original sin manoseos ,asi que tan lejos de la realidad no está ese esquema . saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 3, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola , no se si será el mismo esquema . En su momento conseguí este esquema  ,que alguien que trabajó armando éstos amplificadores y  dibujó de memoria el esquema . saludos


 
Es el esquema que quoteó Mariano.. esta pululando por la red pero no hay nada que indique que sea el esquema del Studio 15/15..


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 4, 2019)

Gracias! Yo tengo 3 KB, dos Studio y un Executive y el circuito no es igual a ninguno de los tres. El Studio es más “sofisticado” que el Executive. Ajuste de Bias, filamentos separados y con pote de punto medio entre otras cosas. Componentes de distinto valor sólo note en lugares muy puntuales. Los trafo se salida son más grandes en el Executive 

Voy a buscar el Concierto.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 4, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola , no se si será el mismo esquema . En su momento conseguí el esquema en pdf que a continución subiré- . Aguien que trabajó armando éstos amplificadores, dibujó de memoria el esquema .Recuerdo que comprobé una y mil veces el circuito con el esquema en mano y coincidían perfectamente en componentes y valores . De la red zobel que mencionan ,no recuerdo nada . No tengo ya el amplificador como para corroborar lo que digo . El amplificador que tenía estaba original sin manoseos ,asi que tan lejos de la realidad no está ese esquema . saludos


Todo los expuesto aquí es referido al Ken Brown Studio 1515 original .- saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2019)

Coincido con Hazard, más allá de la buena voluntad, no creo que quien levantó el circuito de tecnisaurios sea el correcto, o esté completo, dado que como señaló Hazard faltan las conexiones a tierra de los resistores de cátodo de las 6bq5 de ambos canales, como así también falta la fuente de poder completa.-
Por otro lado lado ví esquemas publicados acá, de la página de Hora 13, la cual tampoco es clara, coloca diagramas genéricos, parciales, del que es con radio, sin, etc., etc., y no muestra nada, porque no tienen el circuito, o porque no les interesa subirlo.-
Si Marianonardi tiene como dijo, dos amplificadores Studio 15/15, supongo que si el "upgradeado es el que funciona mal, el otro funcionará bien, o en su defecto está original, entonces debiera si quiere, mandar imágenes nítidas del interior de los dos amplificadores, y dibujos a mano alzada de los circuitos correspondientes de ellos, y se acaba el inconveniente, es un amplificador sencillo, de esa manera se podría ver cual es el problema que tiene.-
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 6, 2019)

Digo mas.. si se copa levantando el circuito del que esta original.. con tiempo lo puedo pasar en limpio en altium y dejarlo como corresponde en el foro


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2019)

Bueno.... , y yo lo paso en Bajium !!!


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 6, 2019)

Mañana subo las partes que releve del Executive. Altium esta disponible para Mac?


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2019)

Mariano, sería más importante que releves y subas las partes del Studio 15/15, que es el amplificador en cuestión  !!!!

Por otra parte, leyendo el principio de tu publicación dices :



marianonardi dijo:


> Para el trafo quemado me consegui un gran profesional que me hizo un trabajo excelente y me brindo una gran asesoria, el tema es que a partir del reemplazo del trafo empece a tener problemas que se "resolvian" cuando apoyaba el tester para medir tension en en la grilla / placa del triodo por lo cual se asumio una oscilacion de alta frecuencia dado que tambien se resolvian cortando la realimentacion negativa (literalmente) en el canal del trafo nuevo. Luego de muchas pruebas y con soporte de la persona que me hizo el trafo lo resolvi colocando una serie de un capacitor de 47pF en serie con una resistencia de 33k entre las placas del doble triodo de la etapa de potencia.
> 
> Ahora viene el pedido de opinion / ayuda: Cuando el equipo funcionaba con la realimentacion negativa desconectada, la potencia era mucho mayor y mejor definicion en agudos (la realimentacion era un capacitor de 510pF en paralelo con una resistencia de 33k entre la salida de 16ohm del trafo de salida y el catodo del primer triodo (de ganancia) antes del triododo del push pull. (Segun el circuito que consegui la resistencia esa es de 12k). Yo la reemplace por una de 47k y la salida del ampli mejoro notablemente. Lamentablemente no tengo aun un osciloscopio como para poder medir distorcion. Que opinan ustedes de este cambio? realmente con la resistencia de 33k el amplificador sonaba muy "amortiguado" o "apagado



Te fijaste por esas casualidades, que en el  secundario del trasformador de salida nuevo se haya conectado al revés la toma de tierra, y el lazo de realimentación negativa, o que en su defecto se haya bobinado en sentido contrario con respecto al transformador original, si ocurrió alguna de esas dos posibles maneras, en vez de inyectar realimentación negativa, se está inyectando realimentación positiva, de ser así, esa es la causa de la oscilación que mencionas.-
Si no verificaste esto, házlo, desoldá y sacá el capacitor de 47 pF y el resistor de 33k que pusiste en serie entre las placas del doble triodo, desoldá y sacá la serie formada por el capacitor de 0.47 y el resistor de 47 ohms entre los terminales extremos de 0, y 16 ohms del trafo.-
Restaurá los valores originales del shunt del lazo de Realimentación Negativa, capacitor : 510 Pf, resistor : 12 K.-
Después de todo esto, invertí las conexiones del lazo de Realimentación  Negativa, y Tierra de los terminales extremos de 0, y 16 ohms.-
Haz la prueba, y luego aguardamos comentarios.-

Saludos cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 7, 2019)

Rorschach dijo:


> Bueno.... , y yo lo paso en Bajium !!!





Rorschach dijo:


> Mariano, sería más importante que releves y subas las partes del Studio 15/15, que es el amplificador en cuestión  !!!!
> 
> Por otra parte, leyendo el principio de tu publicación dices :
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm yo le aconsejaria que lo deje a lazo abierto... tendrá que bajarle el volumen.. pero al menos no cocinará las EL84 ni los tweeter...


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 7, 2019)

Lo dejé con la resistencia de 47k y suena muy bien la verdad. Las EL34 trabajan tibiecitas la verdad 

Este ya lo cerré y lo estoy usando, cuando le tenga que hacer algo hago las pruebas del trafo. 

Voy a empezar a levantar desde el otro, el problema es que el dueño anterior le “arrancó” el frente y parte del pre así que el resto lo voy a tener que levantar de este más adelante
Acá les dejo una foto, tengo que poner un suplemento abajo para subir el frente y listo.

Estaba destrozado, tuve que rehacer una buena parte con masilla, pero quedó


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 11, 2019)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Como estas mariano..de ese plano desconfio.. primero que nada.. esta incompleto (le falta el simbolo de masa en el circuito de catodo de ambos canales, no tiene la red zobel, no tiene rotulo).. para mi.. es un esquema generico que identificaron como del studio 15/15.. busca el "concierto" de ken brown.. es el mismo ampli pero con radio



Hola , me quedé pensando sobre tu comentario ", no tiene la red zobel" los valvulares tienen red zobel ??? Pido perdón de antemano por mi ignorancia .Pensé no llevaban puesto que la adaptación de impedancia la da el trafo de salida. Ya se que la red zobel sirve para otra cosa ,pero no los vi en amplificadores valvulares . saludos


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 11, 2019)

Este la tiene y de fábrica (estaban las soldaduras originales)


----------



## marianonardi (Oct 9, 2019)

Hola, miren lo que me trajo un amigo para que se lo “restaure”


----------



## cantoni11 (Oct 9, 2019)

Esa tapa del trafo de poder pintada de blanco no me gusta ., el resto se ve bien ,.Hay dos cap que no son los originales y se ven dos puntas de tornillos con tuercas ,justo detras del trafo de salida ;  que no son del amplificador  . Alguien ya metió manos .saludos


----------



## marianonardi (Oct 9, 2019)

Hola Cantoni, el trafo pintado no te puedo decir, pero los capacitores son originales 100%. los dos potes que ves al lado del trafo de salida son los puntos medios de los filamentos (lleva secundario de filamente separado por canal)  y tambien venia de fabrica. aun no le saque la tapa

Abrazo


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 3, 2019)

Bueno, ya puse en marcha el ampli de mi amigo. Estaba 100% original. Mucha mugre y mucho capacitor muerto, pero las resistencias todas en valor. Descubrí más cambios “mágicos” que le habían hecho al mío así que continué restaurándolo en paralelo.

Encontré que uno de mis 4210 dejó de andar y además estoy tratando de arreglar la radio de Audinac asi que les sigo debiendo el diagrama, en cuanto tenga tiempo haré eso, pero les adelantó que aún no vi diferencias con el que anda circulando.

Saludos!

ps: por favor oriéntenme con el tema de la radio, que tengo 0 contexto en eso


----------



## marianonardi (Ene 30, 2020)

Hola a todos, intentando que este thread no muera 

Resulta que cayo en mis manos un Audinac CX-2000, el cual restaure. debido a un par de problemas mas fisicos que electronicos que tenia en la seccion de controles de tono, le hice un reemplazo completo de componentes (capacitores ceramicos / polyester que normalmente no reemplazo porque (segun mi ignorancia) no suelen "irse de valor". La cuestion es que quedo muy lindo y como corresponde lo puse lado a lado para comparar con mi 1515 (por lo que entiendo eran equivalentes en la epoca en terminos de calidad) y para mi sorpresa, el Ken Brown suena super apagado y poco brillante en los agudos, si bien tiene graves mas profundos. 

La pregunta es: deberia hacer la patriada de cambiar todos los capacitores del preamplificador? (los electroliticvos y los de acople ya los reemplace; las resistencias las medi a todas)

Siempre me duele reemplazar cosas de mas "solo por las dudas" pero bueno, el rendimiento es muy diferente!

Gracias como siempre


----------



## marianonardi (Ene 30, 2020)

Bueno, ultimamente me escribo y me contesto a mi mismo. Espero que por lo menos la informacion le sea util a alguien en el futuro. Estuve revisando el ampli y note que el "genio" que lo "upgradeo" habia cambiado de valor todos los capacitores de acople que debian ser de .047 a .15 asi que le estaba "serruchando" todos los agudos. 

En fin, lo pase a los valores originales y es otra cosa

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2020)

Te leemos che  !


----------



## marianonardi (Ene 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te leemos che  !


Y me ayudan siempre!

Es impresionante lo que suena este equipo, tenía expectativas muy altas en el CX-2000, pero este sigue siendo el tope


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2020)

Así que te habían cambiado valores . . .


----------



## marianonardi (Ene 30, 2020)

Entre muchas cosas que cambio si, ahora necesito ayuda para entender esto (por favor). El equipo lleva (por diseno) capacitores de .047 para acoplar la salida del triodo del Push-Pull con los pentodos y este buen senor le habia puesto capacitores de .15 no deberia, precisamente haber incrementado la respuesta en agudos? segun mis magros conocimientos, la reactancia capacitativa es menor cuando la capacitancia es mayor....

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2020)

Si por "acople" es lo que yo entiendo, aumentar el valor de los capacitores extiende la respuesta en baja frecuencia pero no modifican la de alta.


----------



## marianonardi (Ene 30, 2020)

Me refería a los de “coupling” que cortan la tensión entre etapas, específicamente estos:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2020)

Esos que marcás no deberían afectar la respuesta en alta frecuencia por el cambio que hicieron....a menos que esten en muy malas condiciones y el valor sea MUCHO menor que 47nF.


----------



## marianonardi (Ene 31, 2020)

Empiricamente hablando, la diferencia es abismal. Es un ampli antes y otro completamente diferente despues. Los medi con el tester y estan en valor. Estuve haciendo cuentas y tal como dice, no cambia mucho la reactancia en frecuencias alta por lo que mi unica posible explicacion es que haya quedado "pasado" de graves. Es un equipo con unos graves profundos aun con los capacitores de .047.

Saludos!
Con todo esto y las comparaciones, me quede pensando: 

Los dos Ken Brown que tengo (modelos diferentes) tienen graves calidos y profundos, los Audinac (4210) no, suenan bien pero son mas "secos". En principio le atribui el tema a las valvulas utilizadas pero luego de cambiar valvulas de lugar me di cuenta que era inerente al equipo por lo que "repsonsabilice" a los transformadores que son visiblemente diferentes en cuanto a contruccion, peso, etc. Cuando consegui el CX-2000 me senti muy optimista porque los transformadores son claramente muy superiores al 4210 pero luego al comparar me di cuenta de que si bien suena mejor que el 4210, tiene el mismo "perfil" de sonido asi que me puse a mirar circuidos. En lineas generales, mas alla de que Audinac usa una 12AU7 y una 12AX7, la principal diferencia que encontre es como "invierten" para el Push Pull:

Ken Brown:



Audinac



Que tanto impacto puede tener este diseno en la salida final? estuve buscando y si bien encontre infinitos articulos sobre el tema push pull, ninguno discute diferencias para implementarlo

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2020)

Posiblemente dichos capacitores con las resistencias asociadas hagan un filtro . . .


----------



## FerGaido (Mar 4, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Fernando. Hace unos días compré un Ken Brown Studio 15 15 y tratando de resolver un problema de filtrado en la fuente, tenía humm con el volumen bajo, terminé quemando un trafo de salida. Alguno tendrá un plano de la fuente ? consegúi algo de info en la página de hora13 pero no tiene nada que ver con lo que yo tengo. Por otro lado alguien sabe para que sirven los potenciómetros del pre y los reóstatos del amplificador ?

Gracias y saludos

Fernando


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 5, 2020)

la fuente es una fuente dobladora con dos diodos de estado solido y cuatro capacitores de 50uFx450v, si tenes paciencia, te puedo mandar el diagrama, pero salvo que hayas puesto capacitores extremadamente grande no deberías haber quemado un trafo de salida....


----------



## FerGaido (Mar 11, 2020)

Esto es lo que tengo en mi ampli, solo para la fuente dobladora, ya que la otra parte que alimenta las 12AX7 no veo problema.

Son dos capacitores electrolíticos 100uf/450-60uf/450-100uf/50. Los dos tienen puesto en paralelo los capacitores 100uf/450 y el de 100uf/50 <-- .
Estos son los capacitorres y así están conectados:



Este es el plano de la fuente supuestamente dobladora:






Según veo los voltajes no son los que deberían ser pero el ampli funciona, con humm pero el sonido es bueno. No lo puse al máximo por las dudas pero supongo no debería estar tirando los 15w.

Cuando hice el intento de reconectar la fuente como debería estar sigueindo las instrucciones de la página de hora13 quemé uno de los trafos de salida. Esta es la fuente que intenté copiar:



Bueno ya reparé el trafo de salida y volvió todo a la normalidad, es decir el ampli funciona pero con humm. 
Si alguien me podría pasar algún planito de la fuente sería de gran ayuda. Según marianonardi lleva 4 de 50uf/450v pero no entiendo si van 2 en paralelo o se refiere a los cuatro que lleva el ampli. También sería de gran ayuda saber que valores debería tener el B+ en vacío y con las válvulas conectadas. 

Gracias y saludos


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 11, 2020)

Hola, esta fuente es de un Audinac, pero es virtualmente igual 



ponele diodos rápidos o ultra rápidos sin podes. Los filtros los podes llevar a 100uF sin problema, lo
Que si NO elimines la resistencia fusible se 200ohm ni pongas filtros más grandes porque lo pasas de tensión de placa


----------



## FerGaido (Mar 12, 2020)

Gracias por el aporte.
Bueno copié el plano pero me está tirando 450v en vacío antes de la resistencia R Fuse. Probé con 50uf y 100uf pero el voltaje de salida es el mismo.
No me animo a conectarla. Es normal ese valor ?

Slds

Fernando


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2020)

marianonardi dijo:


> Hola, esta fuente es de un Audinac, pero es virtualmente igual
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 187495
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , NO acuerdo con ese dibujo arriba , el no cierra bien nin a palos.
Lo mas acertado serias lo polo negativo del capacitor electrolictico mas arriba conectado a lo polo positivo del capacitor mas abajo mas lo inicio del devanado secundario de alta tensión.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 12, 2020)

FerGaido dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte.
> Bueno copié el plano pero me está tirando 450v en vacío antes de la resistencia R Fuse. Probé con 50uf y 100uf pero el voltaje de salida es el mismo.
> No me animo a conectarla. Es normal ese valor ?
> 
> ...



si, en vacío se va a las nubes, ahora te mando una foto de uno de los míos para que la veas
Acá está la fuente, el cable verde va a masa y el (-) de ese cap también junto con el diodo. El positivo de ese cap va al (-) del otro cap. Junto con uno de los extremos del trafo.
El positivo del otro cap va con el otro diodo y es +B1 que va a la resistencia fusible.


----------



## FerGaido (Mar 31, 2020)

Muchas gracias por los aportes, esto es lo que hice:

1. Modifiqué la fuente de acuerdo a la recomendación de marianonardi. Quedó de esta manera:

El voltaje de B1 quedó en 360v, estaría un poco elevado ? Por otro lado y no sé si tiene algo que ver pero las válvulas se calientan mucho están en el orden de los 250/300 grados. Los voltajes del ampli están un 10/15% según los del manual. 
Podría ser porque en mi casa tengo 237v de línea en vez de 220v ?

2. Bajé el voltaje de filamento de las válvulas, estaba en 7.8V ya que quería tratar de disminuir la temperatura de las válvulas pero no logré nada. Como la R me daba menos de 1ohm utilice alambre de un calefactor de cuarzo. El sonido sigue siendo el mismo así que para mejorar la vida util de las válvulas decidí dejarlo así. Así está ahora:



3. Por algún lado leí que el pot de 50k que está sobre las 12ax7 es para balancear la salida del inversor de fase asi que con la ayuda del osciloscopio las dejé iguales.

4. Tengo un ruido de humm de 50hz que se origina en la 12ax7 que está antes del divisor de fases. Esto es lo que muestra el osciloscopio midiendo en la pata 6 (PLATE del primer triodo) de cada canal.



Hice la prueba de desconectar la retroalimentación negativa y desapareció por completo, además el ampli tiene más ganancia pero supongo que la distorsión armónica y se debe haber aumentado como así también todos los otros beneficios que tiene este método. Mi oído poco entrenado no detectó mucha diferencia pero cuando está conectado se lo siente como más dulce, no sabía como explicarlo. jaja.

Traté de volver a conectarlo con un cable mallado pero no logré que disminuyera el humm. 


Para terminar compré unas EL38 nuevas que supuestamente me las vendieron "apareadas" pero lamentablemente no fué así. Como mi tester, un Simpson 330 que mide conductacia mutua, no tiene valores en microohms sinó en % traté de elegir las más cercanas. Las anteriores estaban entre el 80% y 90% mientras que las nuevas todas arriba del 105%. El sonido sigue siendo el mismo, cuando solucione los otros problemas que tengo voy a ponerme a analizar más en detalle si hay diferencia o no entre las válvulas nuevas y las viejas. 

Hice un relevamiento en papel de la etapa de salida ya que le que tenemos no refleja mucho la realidad. Lo adjunto por si alguien le interesa.



Actuamente el ampli está en funcionamiento con la retro alim negativa conectada con un cable mallado, la fuente en 360v, las valvulas calientes y con el molesto humm. Fuera de eso el ampli funciona lindo.

Como se habrán dado cuenta soy un aficionado curioso con muchos chiches y poco conocimiento de electrónica, como que toco de oído vió... jaja.

En resumen esto es lo que me queda pendiente:
* Ver que hacer con el voltaje de la fuente. Estará bien 360v ?
* Solucionar el MOLESTO humm.
* Ver el tema de la temperatura de las válvulas. Tendré que medir el bias ?

Agradezco cualquier comentario.
Gracias manténganse sanos y buena cuarentena.


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 31, 2020)

Aclaro que tambien soy aficionado con chiches (me falta el osciloscopio nomas)

Algunas respuestas a medida que leo:

1 y 2.- Las 6bq5 trabajan a 270 grados, hasta donde se, es normal asi que no te preocupes, la tension de placa un poco alta, pero el mio quedo igual y la temperatura de las valvulas de salida poco tiene que ver con el filamento sino con la corriente que manejan (mucha). No se a que te referis con Manual pero las tensiones de los mios nunca coincidieron con el esquema que esta circulando, tengo pendiente hacer uno actualizado
3.- Entendi que era de Biasing, pero puedo haber mirado mal el circuito.
4.- interesante lo del zumbido por realimentacion. Cuando sacas la realimentacion la ganancia se va a las nubes pero la distorcion tambien, no la saques. Voy a mirar un poco el circuito a ver que se me ocurre
5.- nunca use valvulas apareadas (en este ampli)  y nunca me genero un problema practico, supongo que si hilas fino el problema aparece pero en el estadio que estas vos no deberia ser un tema. 
6.- El circuito que tenes no coincide ni va a coincidir. Probaste ajustar el punto medio de la red de filamentos a donde zumbe menos?

Gracias!


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 31, 2020)

Buenas Noches FerGaido, contestando a tus inquietudes:



FerGaido dijo:


> El voltaje de B1 quedó en 360v, estaría un poco elevado ? Por otro lado y no sé si tiene algo que ver pero las válvulas se calientan mucho están en el orden de los 250/300 grados. Los voltajes del ampli están un 10/15% según los del manual.
> Podría ser porque en mi casa tengo 237v de línea en vez de 220v ?



Sí, si tienes más de 220 volts CA, proporcionalmente se elevará la tensión según la relación de transformación, y de ahí al rectificador, entre 10, y 15% más de tensión en las válvulas no debiera ser serio problema, están dentro de lo máximo permisible.-



FerGaido dijo:


> Tengo un ruido de humm de 50hz que se origina en la 12ax7 que está antes del divisor de fases. Esto es lo que muestra el osciloscopio midiendo en la pata 6 (PLATE del primer triodo) de cada canal.



Las 12AX7 / ECC83 tienen un coeficiente muy alto de amplificación (Mu 100), luego de un largo uso, y aunque funcionen bien se ponen ruidosas, microfónicas, o "zumban" (hum), trata de probar con otras, nuevas, o poco usadas, capaz que ahí está la solución.-




FerGaido dijo:


> Para terminar compré unas EL38 nuevas que supuestamente me las vendieron "apareadas" pero lamentablemente no fué así. Como mi tester, un Simpson 330 que mide conductacia mutua, no tiene valores en microohms sinó en % traté de elegir las más cercanas. Las anteriores estaban entre el 80% y 90% mientras que las nuevas todas arriba del 105%. El sonido sigue siendo el mismo, cuando solucione los otros problemas que tengo voy a ponerme a analizar más en detalle si hay diferencia o no entre las válvulas nuevas y las viejas.



Supongo que habrás querido escribir EL84 / 6BQ5, la EL38 es una antigua válvula, pentodo neto de salida, de base octal, y capacete superior donde conecta la placa  .-



FerGaido dijo:


> * Ver el tema de la temperatura de las válvulas. Tendré que medir el bias ?



En cuanto al tema de la temperatura, coincido con Mariano, es normal ese valor.
En cuanto al bias, sabrás que ese amplificador utiliza polarización catódica (self bias/auto bias/ auto polarización), o sea que la grilla se hace negativa respecto del cátodo por medio del resistor de cátodo (Rk), para saber cuan negativa se hace la grilla, debes medir la tensión de cátodo con el resistor conectado entre el pin 3 del zócalo y tierra, esa tensión positiva que leerás, hace al cátodo tantos voltios positivos respecto de la grilla, por ende la grilla será tantos voltios negativos respecto del cátodo, *eso es la polarización catódica*.-

Respecto de la tensión de placa : en los amplificadores cuya etapa de salida sea con polarización catódica (tu caso), la tensión efectiva de placa
no es la que mides entre placa, y tierra, para ello hay que hallar lo que se llama: tensión de placa a cátodo, la cual es la diferencia entre la tensión de placa y la tensión de cátodo, el resultado es la tensión efectiva de placa, vale decir que la tensión efectiva de placa de tu caso es menor a la que vos mediste.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## marianonardi (Mar 31, 2020)

Siempre se aprende en este foro! Y si, yo me aburri de cambiar 12ax7 hasta que encontré las que no zumban


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 1, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Respecto de la tensión de placa : en los amplificadores cuya etapa de salida sea con polarización catódica (tu caso), la tensión efectiva de placa
> no es la que mides entre placa, y tierra, para ello hay que hallar lo que se llama: tensión de placa a cátodo, la cual es la diferencia entre la tensión de placa y la tensión de cátodo, el resultado es la tensión efectiva de placa, vale decir que la tensión efectiva de placa de tu caso es menor a la que vos mediste.-



Olvidé decir que puedes medir la tensión efectiva de placa en los con polarizacíón catódica, midiendo directamente la "tensión de placa a cátodo" entre los pines de placa, y cátodo, en tu caso con 6BQ5, entre pin 3 cátodo, y pin 7 placa, esa medición en voltios de la "tensión de placa a cátodo" es la tensión efectiva de placa.-
Haciendo el camino inverso de la primera explicación, si a la" tensión de placa a cátodo" (tensión efectiva de placa) se le suma la tensión de cátodo, da como resultado la tensión de placa (tensión entre placa, y tierra).-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## FerGaido (Abr 1, 2020)

Muchas gracias Rorschach y Mariano por las respuestas y la clase, me apasionan las válvulas y encuentro muy interesante la información que ustedes comparten.

Bueno, entonces me quedo tranquilo con respecto a la temperatura y el voltaje de la fuente. Mariano, me refiero al manual que está dando vueltas de Ken Brown donde figuran las tensiones de cada válvula (página 2). Lo adjunto por las dudas pero en el circuito que yo reelevé está especificado. 

Con respecto la zumbido hice la prueba de rotar las 12AX7 etre las que tengo y sigue todo igual. Las probé con mi tester de válvulas y están en buen estado. Sin embargo, como a las válvulas , me hace un poco de ruido el tema que cuando elimino el realimentación negativa el zumbido desaparece, además las mismas válvulas no hacer ruido ni en el pre de phono ni en el pre de equalización. La única etapa donde hace ruido es la que está antes de la inversora de fases justo después del control de volumen y donde se conecta la realimentación negativa.

Con respecto a la tensión entre placas midiendo entre el pin 3 y 7 me dá 343v. La tensión de cátodo es de 12v. Esto es correcto ? 

Como ya no sabía que hacer me puse a medir el bias para ver si las dos válvulas estaban parejas. Conecté dos resistencias de 1ohm/3w en serie con la pata 3 de cada válvula de esta manera:



La idea era medir voltage entre T1<->T2/T2<->T3 y como la R es de 1ohm la relación sería 1mv/1ma.
De un canal me dió 45ma/45ma pero del otro canal me dió 52ma/41ma, sin embargo si pongo las válvulas viejas mido 43ma/43ma seguramente se fueron gastando parejas y se terminaron apareando. Digamos como cuando crecés y dejás de pelear con tu hermano.... jaja 

Pasando en limpio:
1. El voltaje entre placas estará bien ?
2. Habrá alguna relación entre la realimentación negativa y el zumbido ?  Si no que puede ser ? ya lo medí y tiene 50hz la rectificación de la fuente está bien y además no hay zumbido en ninguna otra etapa.
3. Estoy midiendo bien el bias ? Si es así puede ser que un tubo le esté quitando corriente al otro y trabajando desbalanceado ?

Gracias y saludos !!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 2, 2020)

Yo había tomado que hay 360 Vcc sin carga, y viendo lo que figura en el diagrama a mano alzada que hiciste, dice 320 Vcc con carga en las placas de las válvulas de salida, ahora si realmente tienes 360 Vcc con carga, es excesivo, supongo entonces que todos los +B que hay están muy pasados de tensión, aparte de castigar severamente a las válvulas, se descalibra todo el amplificador, el zumbido podría venir de allí, aparte si la corriente de reposo que has medido, tomemos la de 45mA, y la mutiplicas por los +- 343 Vcc efectivos de placa, te da 15,44 W, está muy pasado de la disipación máxima de las 6BQ5 / EL84 que es de 12 W, las vas a estropear.
También la tensión de filamentos de 7,8 Vca es una barbaridad, los 6,3 Vca pueden estar con una variación +- 10%, tu tienes 24% arriba, desgastas los cátodos prematuramente, aparte se genera mayor emisión, por ende mayores corrientes de placa, se corre el punto de operación, gasificación, etc., esos rulos de alambre de resistencia que has colocado no lo veo como un método fiable, a parte de generar inducción, y zumbido.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## FerGaido (Abr 2, 2020)

En realidad es confuso y perdón por el error. Va de nuevo

La fuente tiene 420v en vacío y con las válvulas después de la R1 Fuse tiene 360v. La R1 es una resistencia de Nicrom de 0.21mm dentro de un tuvo cerámico con 260 ohms. La impedancia de la fuente (B1+B2+B3+B4) es de 0.18ma en reposo.

La tensión entre placas midiendo entre el pin 3 y 7 me dá 343v y la tensión de cátodo es de 12v.

Los valores anotados sobre el plano que reelevé son los ideales que debería tener según el manual de Ken Brown, tambien dice que soporta fluctuaciones del 10%.

Tendría que poner otra resistencia a la fuente ? Que valor debería tener  ?

Estoy perdodo....


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 2, 2020)

FerGaido dijo:


> La impedancia de la fuente (B1+B2+B3+B4) es de 0.18ma en reposo.



¿ la impedancia?, la corriente querrás decir, ahora la corriente total en reposo, ¿ es de 0,18 mA ?
 Supongo que habrás querido decir 0,18 A, o 180 mA, ¿es así ?


----------



## FerGaido (Abr 2, 2020)

Si, perdón 180ma


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 2, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> ¿ la impedancia?, la corriente querrás decir, ahora la corriente total en reposo, ¿ es de 0,18 mA ?
> Supongo que habrás querido decir 0,18 A, o 180 mA, ¿es así ?





FerGaido dijo:


> Si, perdón 180ma





FerGaido dijo:


> Tendría que poner otra resistencia a la fuente ? Que valor debería tener  ?



No es lo ideal, o lo que corresponde, habría que ver si el transformador de poder está mal relacionado, y entrega mucho más voltios que los que se especifica.
Si igualmente prefieres colocar otra resistencia reductora, es muy sencillo :* Ley de Ohm* 
Mira acá: Amplificadores a válvulas
Lee detenidamente esa respuesta, luego, haz los cálculos correspondientes para tu caso, y si te quedan dudas, pregunta🙂 .


----------



## marianonardi (Oct 8, 2021)

Esta pasado de tensión, maximo quedan en 330 (después de la R fusible de 200 ohm)


----------

